# Do you own an iPad and what apps do you have ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have commissioned the ipad version of the iCampsites application

So out of interest who are ipad owners and would you be interested in the app ?

It will be retailing at same cost as the iphone version i.e. discounted at £2.39 and should be complete in roughly 3 weeks if the coder is working to schedule.

Also on a sideline, what are your favourite apps for your iPad ?

This is my compilation of *The Best iPad Apps*:

1. Times Newspaper App - Read the Times on the iPad
2. Kindle ereader
3. Facebook Not a native iPad app.
4. F1 Official App
5. Atomic Web Browser (Much better tab based browsing than Built in Safari)
6. AirVideo (Fave app ! Streams server based videos direct to your ipad with on the fly transcoding)
7. Print Central (Print functionality to your network printer)
8. Calengoo - Syncs Google Calendar with iPad
9. Toodledo - ToDo App
10. Pulse News feed
11. Analytics for iPad (iPad app for google analytics)
12. HanDBase - Excellent and easy to use database app
13. Sky+  - Program recordings on Sky box direct from iPad
14. Sky News (Not an iPad Native app)
15. Slingplayer - Sling your TV to your iPad wherever you are in the world
16. Angry Birds - Ubiquitous game
17. iTap RDP - Windows Remote control app
18. WunderRadio
19. WeatherPro HD - Glorious interface weather app
20. Deliveries - Track shipments direct from iPad for DHL/ANC/Royal Mail etc
21. Gusto - Web Development inc FTP on the iPad


----------



## leon65 (Jul 2, 2010)

i just got a iPad and i am gonan get that Kindle ereader as i want to use it for reading but also get my videos on it


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

leon65 said:


> i just got a iPad and i am gonan get that Kindle ereader as i want to use it for reading but also get my videos on it


I thought that the iPad is an e-reader. Why would you need to buy a Kindle as well?

Presumably the apps for an iPad also work on the iPhone, so why are we only asking about owners of iPads? I'd have thought that there are far more iPhone owners out there than iPad owners.

Pardon my ignorance if I'm wrong. I've been an avowed techie since my first Psion Organiser about twenty years ago, but I'm still clinging onto to my Palm Centro as all my data is on Palm Desktop, which is still one of the best desktop applications going.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I thought that the iPad is an e-reader. Why would you need to buy a Kindle as well?


I believe they are referring to the Kindle App that runs on the iPad allowing you to download Kindle ebooks to the iPad to read from the Kindle Store



> Presumably the apps for an iPad also work on the iPhone


iPhone Apps will run on an iPad allowing Apple to announce that >200,000 apps were available for the iPad, it is technically correct but actually what happens is the apps that are designed around the iphones much smaller screen are upscaled to allow them to run full screen on the iPad (You can leave them in their standard size but they are then tiny apps on the iPads nice high res screen), the problem with the upscaling is the apps then become fuzzy and blurred



> so why are we only asking about owners of iPads


I did a similar poll and app for iPhone users about 4 months ago


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you for that! I now know a lot more about iPads and iPhones. I find the Kindle app for iPad intriguing. Isn't Kindle signing the death warrant for its own e-reader by allowing an application for the iPad?


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Apps for an imperfect appliance*

My favourites are

PrintCentral (essential to let iPad print) - doh!! Apple 
WeatherProHD - awesome!
Filterstorm - photo-editing - again, doh!! Apple 
Epicurious - ditch those recipe books you carry around in the 'van!
iBooks - currently reading a 48-page sample of Sarah Palin's 'Going Rogue'
ESV Bible - more accurate than NIV and more readable than NASB
Matthew Henry's Commentary - after all these years, still a great all-round commentary on the Bible


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*ipad question*

 Ciao nuke, the ipad has not been released here yet but I have a question. Can I presume that anything I can get via t'internet wi fi connection on my laptop, I would be able to get on an ipad?
The reason I ask is I have just discovered a website where I can get lots of TV programmes without a satellite system, but needs downloaded VLC media player.
For anybody interested for a free on-the-move solution, look at
www.easyonlinetv.com
Any useful comments re ipad connections appreciated.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Ciao Eddie
well i got the ipad mostly with a view to doing iPad development and have also ended up using it as a replacement for what i would call a laptop, I have 2 laptops in the house, Julies and Mine which is actually a huge beast which is marketed as a desktop replacement.

It has a superb screen which is its major selling point and the vast array of apps (applications) that you can download for it at such ridiculously cheap prices (most appstore apps are sub £3)

It comes in Wifi only or Wifi and Cellular versions, the latter being alike to a modern smartphone i.e. it can use Wifi for internet if available and if not switch to using whatever mobile phone network connection is available including 3G

lol I sound like a right old Apple Fanbois nowadays !!!


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Not-so-easyonlinetv.com*

Sorry, eddied, iPad won't allow you to watch tv through this web site. I've just tried it on ours. Easy OnlineTV requires Windows Media Player, and Flash Player - neither of which is supported by the wonderfully-insular Mac! Forget BBC iPlayer too - that won't work for the same reason. But you can buy movies from Apple's iTunes store (surprise surprise)! All the same, the iPad is a useful gadget for non-video internet browsing.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hmmm iPad can play iPlayer just fine and dandy 

could use a slingplayer as slingplayer app is available for ipad and I have it working 100% to grab your home tv feed


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*BBC iPlayer*



nukeadmin said:


> hmmm iPad can play iPlayer just fine and dandy


Hmm. So it does! It certainly didn't work at all when I've previously tried it. Could this be because of the new iPlayer Beta, I wonder? Or maybe because here at home I'm on wifi, but (maybe) previously I've tried it when connected only on the O2 network? Either way, it's an improvement! Thanks for mentioning it, nuke!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What? And with only 4 yeses? One rule for Apple products, another for Google :-(

There have been LOADS more Android users on MHF since the original poll, most of whom will not have been aware of it. 

Dave


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*BlackBerry?*



DABurleigh said:


> What? And with only 4 yeses? One rule for Apple products, another for Google :-(
> 
> There have been LOADS more Android users on MHF since the original poll, most of whom will not have been aware of it.
> 
> Dave


... don't forget BlackBerry - _the i may be fly, but the Bold takes the gold!_ :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol but the cost to port an apple app for an apple iphone to an apple iPad Vs converting an apple app to an Android app is vastly different Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

But not reflected in the price .... 

My point is more that in terms of the cost-benefit analysis you had from MHF to commit to Apple app development, you have already exceeded that for Android but don't similarly commit.

Still, it's your profit you are foregoing 

Dave


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*BBC iPlayer*

Did I rejoice too soon? This afternoon BBC iPlayer worked fine and dandy on the iPad. Now (5.45pm), absolutely nothing. This may be a bandwidth problem, with the internet (or the iPlayer site) being busy at this time, but it's working fine on the desktop - just not on the same broadband connection on the iPad.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

I love mine, although I do not think it is as flexible as the pc/laptop. Although I realise that I haven't as yet utilised it's full potential. I have at present just downloaded freebies and bought an audio book to play whilst away in Germany next week.

My faves so far and all free.

Sudoku - albeit at low level as just started using it.
Os map 
Mobil life for access stellplatz given as a link by a member on here
Epicurious
A few silly games
Met office
Tv guide
A couple of audio books for my grandson 

Karen


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I got mine about 6/8 weeks ago

I have paid full price for the iPhone app and would think twice whether I need both - but would be nice

Have the kindle reader and have today received email telling me that firebox for iPhone has been submitted so wonder if that will be available for iPad too

I have the BBC news and accuweather and a handy clinometer 

Lots more. But too late now to list them Dave

Carol


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

My apps:

DOFMaster - depth of field calculator for camera
Min-U D3 - Notes on Nikon D3
Nikon L & E - Learn and explore info for togs
Photobuddy - More tog info
Photocalc - You get the idea
Stanza - eReader app used for pdf's
iBooks - of course
RealRacdingHD - Great racing game that uses ipad as steering wheel
Google earth - nuff said
GoodReader - another ereader app
Game Table - games you can play with a partner
Real solitaire - you got it
FT - Financial times mobile
Kindle - ereader app
Telegraph - for mobile
Sudoko tablet - as it says on the tin
AWSolitaire - a load of solitaire games - loving this
Facebook - forgot to add that one

That's all folks!!

Every time I look on the App Store I see something else that is useful.

Regards

Chris


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*iPad for TV*

 Ciao tutti, and thanks for the replies to my query.
You are all beginning to lose me with all the techie stuff. :lol: 
Luddite as I am I think I'll stick with my laptop.
No 3 son has an iPhone; and can't say I'm all that impressed with that against my trusty old Nokia Communicator and more recent Samsung Omnia.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Still not seeing the point*

....not of your efforts to extend your software to the ipad, you understand, but rather the ipad in general.

I am an apple fan-boy possessing, IMAC, iphone and macbook pro, however, whilst the ipad is undoubtedly a tasty looking piece of kit, I confidently predict that it will be gathering dust on peoples shelves within months. 
Why?
1) It's too large to be generally portable - remember filofaxes?
2) Netbooks have a smaller form factor and work with wi-fi just as well.
3) There is no "killer app" which currently exists which would make me think that my life would end without one
4)I read a lot of books in bed - sometimes I fall asleep whilst reading and the book falls to the floor - not fatal with a standard book, rather more so if you're reading from a ipad.
5) Typing is clunky on an ipad - not the case with a netbook (however, I will concede that it's probably a matter of getting used to typing one-handed and is probably ok for short emails/tweeting etc.

The apple geek I spoke to at the apple store was truly upset by people's preconceptions of the ipad (i.e. why would anyone want a large iphone that isn't even a phone?) but I'm afraid I have to go with the herd on this one - it's a lovely gadget but it'll go the way of 8-track stereos sonner rather than later in my humble opinion.)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> It's too large to be generally portable - remember filofaxes?


I don't use it like that tbh, it sits in the house as a browsing tool and for lots of other general apps, use the ibooks app every night to read as well


> Netbooks have a smaller form factor and work with wi-fi just as well.


but most of them are compromises, small limp screens, cramped keyboards, slow, low memory etc. The iPad has lovely screen, fast (true it can't multitask at all until Autumn when the IOS4 update is slated to arrive for iPad) Instant On usage is key for me. I have a quick 5 mins and can switch it on and be using it immediately, it appeals to the now generation who don't like waiting 



> There is no "killer app" which currently exists which would make me think that my life would end without one


lol iCampsites for the iPad isn't out yet 



> Typing is clunky on an ipad - not the case with a netbook (however, I will concede that it's probably a matter of getting used to typing one-handed and is probably ok for short emails/tweeting etc.


hmmm I find it really good for typing on tbh, the iphones keyboard is too small for my monkey digits  but the iPad is easy especially in Landscape mode


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

I have to agree with the keyboard nuke. I find it really easy to use and two handed at that having said that having to switch for numbers is a pain on occasions particularly when you need to use one number in amongst letters.

Karen


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello all you ipad-ers

Could not warrant the expense of an ipad, Really wanted an ereader. Looked at sony, kindle etc. Just as expensive. 

"So look at what else is available" my bride said. Guess what! apad.

Cheaper version of ipad, runs android and is 1/3 the price. £114 inc free postage. 

Slower than the ipad but for all that it is brilliant.

Now I have internet, via hotspots. The ereader uses epub, but I can convert pdf to epub easily on the computer and put them onto the mini sd card. Word and excel are available. 

I'm writing this via the apad.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi,

As a gadget man I could not see any point in the iPad and resisted for a month or so.

I am an Apple geek and own two iMacs, two ipod touches and the large mac book pro.

In the end I decided I would buy one and have the 64gb with wi fi obviously and no 3G. I already have a wi fi, or mi fi modem so could not see the point.

Find it easy to use and type with and genuine bonus to my daily life which has to have a lot of internet access.

I use it every day as the easiest method of quickly catching up with news, forums, weather and facebook. I also play cards to chill when I go to bed.

As to the netbooks, I'm afraid I can see absolutely no point in these gadgets at all. For similar money you can buy a real laptop which may only be a little larger. I have three Samsung Q1's all faster and with more memory and hard disc space than most netbooks and will sell them for similar money to a net book when I get round to listing them. They also have touch screens and removable keyboards! Why would you buy a netbook when you can have one of these?

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

*ah well...*

I guess just because I don't see it enhancing my life, doesn't mean others don't or won't find it useful - good to see so many positive reviews of it. But I still think after the first flush of expectation, there'll be a lot of these things either gathering dust or finding their way onto ebay. :roll:


----------



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

*iPad is great*

Have to say after three days of almost solid usage I am blown away by the speed of the iPad, the quality of the screen and the ease of usage of the keyboard which I find perfectly usable for multi-finger typing having just completed and emailed a 4 page client report. The killer app for me is The Elements which, although pricey for an app, is absolutely stunning in presentation and versatility. To see the high quality illustrations spinning at a swipe is truly astonishing.
I also have:
iBooks
GoodReader(because iBooks is not good for PDFs)
Stanza(because it's free and I'm used to it's interface having used it for 18 months on an iPhone)
Epicurious
Pages
Numbers
Angry Birds
Camera For iPad (conects wirelessly to the iPhone camera for pics on the iPad remotely)
I am a self-confessed Mac addict having started with the old SE some 20 years ago and can honestly say I have rarely been disappointed in an Apple product in all that time. The iPad is just another in a long line of my Apple addictions and I'm not even embarrassed by the fact.
I'd definitely be in line for an iPad Campsites app. Bring it on.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

don't have an iPad yet but love my iPhone

favourite apps for me are

Tweetdeck - links twitter and facebook accounts in one
Opera Mini - much faster browser than Safari
MetOffice - weather
WindGuru - get wind forecasts (great for coastal activities)
Day Tides - local tide times
AroundMe - find pubs, shops, banks etc based on your location
LPGFinder - stations with LPG pumps
PaperToss - annoying but compelling paper toss game!


----------



## laterdude (Mar 30, 2010)

*iPad app*

Hey Nuke

Can you give us any idea of the differences between your proposed iPad app and the current iPhone version, given the fact the iPhone version runs quite nicely on the iPad already?

Regarding software, I love Easy Books for double entry bookkeeping (no I haven't retired yet like most of you lot), Pages, Numbers, Bento and WeatherPro HD. When I'm relaxing I use iBooks and RealRacingHD, and I also convert DVDs to watch when I get time in the van as well.

I think those that have dismissed the iPad as an overgrown iPod have really missed the point, but it seems to me a very focussed product, you either love it or hate it.

Take care

Al


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Still not seeing the point*



Rasalom said:


> ....not of your efforts to extend your software to the ipad, you understand, but rather the ipad in general.
> 
> I am an apple fan-boy possessing, IMAC, iphone and macbook pro, however, whilst the ipad is undoubtedly a tasty looking piece of kit, I confidently predict that it will be gathering dust on peoples shelves within months.
> Why?
> ...


Hi both my Daughter in Law and I got our I pads about three weeks ago, and I have to say that I disagree with many of your points.............just been to my Daughter in Laws for a meal and she was saying how much she loves her I Pad and that since getting it she hasn't used her normal laptop or her netbook, and I must admit that I am more or less the same. I find it very portable and esp in the MH it is ideal, it works better outside in sunshine etc than a netbook and I do have the 3G version which I find is fantastic. I don't have a I phone and am happy that my phone is seperate from the I Pad etc as I would probably find it annoying to have to break off what I was doing to use a phone.

I must admit that my youngest Son's opinions when I got mine seemed pretty much in line with some of the things you are saying (ref the phone side etc) but after just having a week away with him he was forever picking up my I pad in preference to his own I phone and now it is on his wish list. I find it brilliant for quick checking of emails on the go or at home.

I am very impressed with the screen quality and esp storying and displaying photos.......I won't say I will never get an I phone but to me for that type of thing the I Pad screen is better due to the size.

I also find no problems with the typing side of things.

Ref apps I have quite a few already and am very impressed with the way they work, Nuke I also got my Husband the racing game and he loves it (although when I got it he said he wouldn't use it Hmmnnn now on it whenever he has chance) I also have Boggle, Word Warp, Books, Radio Stations, Eat it Now, Maps etc along with a few other games such as Harbour Master....................and am always looking to add others.

All in all I am very impressed with everything about it.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*iPad apps*

Hi all
The best and most accurate weather app I have come across is the German based Weather maps. The iCamps site app is also worthy of note.
If you need help on converting your ebooks to ibooks give me a call, I hacked it for Apple.
Kind regards


----------

